# Debian Squeeze - keine Updates



## stefanw (9. Sep. 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Server der genau seit 205 Tagen läuft und laut apt-get update / upgrade keine Updates benötigt. Kann das sein? Meine sources.list sieht so aus:

deb Index of /debian squeeze main contrib non-free
deb Debian -- Security Information squeeze/updates main contrib non-free

Danke für jeden Tipp

Stefan


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2011)

Das ist schon komisch, die sources.list sieht aber ok aus. Vielleicht hast Du ja ein debian autoupdate script installiert, das alle Updates täglich einspielt?


----------



## stefanw (9. Sep. 2011)

Leider nein, so ein Script habe ich nicht.


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2011)

Aber Du bekommst keine Fehler, wenn Du die Kommandos manuell ausführst?


----------



## stefanw (9. Sep. 2011)

Keine Fehler, das sieht so aus:


```
root@server:~# apt-get update
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org squeeze Release.gpg
Ign http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ squeeze/main Translation-en
Ign http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ squeeze/main Translation-en_US
Hit http://security.debian.org squeeze/updates Release.gpg
Ign http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates/main Translation-en
Ign http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates/main Translation-en_US
Get:1 http://ftp.de.debian.org squeeze-updates Release.gpg [836 B]
Ign http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ squeeze-updates/main Translation-en
Ign http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ squeeze-updates/main Translation-en_US
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org squeeze Release
Hit http://security.debian.org squeeze/updates Release
Get:2 http://ftp.de.debian.org squeeze-updates Release [113 kB]
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org squeeze/main amd64 Packages
Hit http://security.debian.org squeeze/updates/main amd64 Packages
Hit http://ftp.de.debian.org squeeze-updates/main amd64 Packages/DiffIndex
Get:3 http://ftp.de.debian.org squeeze-updates/main amd64 Packages [10.9 kB]
Fetched 125 kB in 8s (14.8 kB/s)
Reading package lists... Done
root@server:~# apt-get upgrade
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
root@server:~#
```


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2011)

Hier mal meine aktuelle sources List, kannst ja mal testweise austauschen:


```
#
# deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 5.0.4 _Lenny_ - Official i386 NETINST Binary-1 20100201-16:45]/ lenny main

#deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 5.0.4 _Lenny_ - Official i386 NETINST Binary-1 20100201-16:45]/ lenny main

#deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ lenny main
#deb-src http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ lenny main

#deb http://security.debian.org/ lenny/updates main
#deb-src http://security.debian.org/ lenny/updates main

#deb http://volatile.debian.org/debian-volatile lenny/volatile main
#deb-src http://volatile.debian.org/debian-volatile lenny/volatile main

#deb http://volatile.debian.org/debian-volatile lenny/volatile main contrib non-free

deb http://ftp.se.debian.org/debian/ squeeze main contrib non-free
deb-src http://ftp.se.debian.org/debian/ squeeze main contrib non-free
deb http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates main
deb-src http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates main
```


----------

